# Eggs sliding too far back



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

My Auratus laid their first clutch of eggs last Tuesday. It is a clutch of 5 and they are all developing nicely. The only problem is that every day they are sliding further into the brom.

So my question is can I safely take them out at this point so they wont slide too far into the brom or should I let them be. I remember reading that if I take them out and don't place them exactly how they were laying, they would stop developing. And where they are it would be much to difficult to just cut the plant with the eggs on it.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

cut the leaf off the brom. the eggs should be fine, moving them doesnt matter, nor does the position they sit. you want to put the leaf (cut it down to the area right around the eggs) in a small container and add a little water so that it touches the edges of the eggs.

james


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm kind of hesitant on cutting the brom because it is the males main calling site and cutting it would take that away. Also is it safe at this point (6-7 days) to remove them because they are developing so well.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I remove eggs such as Red Eye Tree Frogs and occasional Dart clutches by using my thumb to break the egg mass free of the surface keeping the mass as one unit, moving it onto a petri lid or other leaf, allowing it to dry and adhere for about 20 minutes so it stays in place when exposed to moisture. Just do it slow and when resetting eggs make sure they are top side up.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

you can remove them whenever, but you probably need to cut the leaf. $8 brom or potentially $__ froglet(s)? its always an easy choice for me.

james


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

The thumb thing seems like it takes a lot of practice. 

And now that you put it into a monitary prospective you are right. I will most likely cut it. Hopefully the eggs haven't fallen to far back. If I don't cut though I was thinking of using a small thin metal baby spoon. I know many on here use the slurpee straws but the gas stations around here don't have those. Has anyone tried a thin metal spoon before.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

alex111683 said:


> The thumb thing seems like it takes a lot of practice.
> 
> And now that you put it into a monitary prospective you are right. I will most likely cut it. Hopefully the eggs haven't fallen to far back. If I don't cut though I was thinking of using a small thin metal baby spoon. I know many on here use the slurpee straws but the gas stations around here don't have those. Has anyone tried a thin metal spoon before.


The thumb thing is simple and easy, just don't overthink it! If you want to practice put some grape jam on something and move it. Can't use Jelly as it is runny and will make you think your doing it wrong. You could use a spoon, same thing just a different tool.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you guys. At this point I think I am over thinking it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

billschwinn said:


> The thumb thing is simple and easy, just don't overthink it! If you want to practice put some grape jam on something and move it. Can't use Jelly as it is runny and will make you think your doing it wrong. You could use a spoon, same thing just a different tool.


A small thin sided spatula works as well, and I've seen people use single edge razors to remove eggs from glass.. 

Ed


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

i just had pumilio eggs do the same thing ... it was a hard thing to watch , with them i didnt have the option of cutting the leaf


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

motydesign said:


> i just had pumilio eggs do the same thing ... it was a hard thing to watch , with them i didnt have the option of cutting the leaf


I am currently watching a clutch of 9 cauchero eggs slide down their leaf...it is a very tough thing to watch. I am contemplating moving the clutch over to a close by leaf with a more horizontal position. Any thoughts on this? If the eggs are doomed anyways, it's worth a try...right?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

motydesign said:


> i just had pumilio eggs do the same thing ... it was a hard thing to watch , with them i didnt have the option of cutting the leaf





randommind said:


> I am currently watching a clutch of 9 cauchero eggs slide down their leaf...it is a very tough thing to watch. I am contemplating moving the clutch over to a close by leaf with a more horizontal position. Any thoughts on this? If the eggs are doomed anyways, it's worth a try...right?


Pumilio guys, I did this successfully with my Solarte once. First, dry off the brom leaf using a paper towel, both above and below the eggs. Second, using a slurpee spoon, I gently slide the eggs back up the leaf. Try going about 1 inch further up than the original site. Slide them too far away from original site and I imagine they may be ignored. Now, while still holding them in place with the spoon, quickly dry off the leaf again to get rid of the moisture and slime trail that you created while sliding them. Release and they should stay in place. Don't forget to make a slight adjustment to your mister if you think that heavy misting was washing them down the brom leaf. 
Good luck, it worked for me!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Pumilio guys, I did this successfully with my Solarte once. First, dry off the brom leaf using a paper towel, both above and below the eggs. Second, using a slurpee spoon, I gently slide the eggs back up the leaf. Try going about 1 inch further up than the original site. Slide them too far away from original site and I imagine they may be ignored. Now, while still holding them in place with the spoon, quickly dry off the leaf again to get rid of the moisture and slime trail that you created while sliding them. Release and they should stay in place. Don't forget to make a slight adjustment to your mister if you think that heavy misting was washing them down the brom leaf.
> Good luck, it worked for me!


AHHHH!!! doug how smart of you! wish it wasnt already a week to late but for future ref good to know!


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Pumilio guys, I did this successfully with my Solarte once. First, dry off the brom leaf using a paper towel, both above and below the eggs. Second, using a slurpee spoon, I gently slide the eggs back up the leaf. Try going about 1 inch further up than the original site. Slide them too far away from original site and I imagine they may be ignored. Now, while still holding them in place with the spoon, quickly dry off the leaf again to get rid of the moisture and slime trail that you created while sliding them. Release and they should stay in place. Don't forget to make a slight adjustment to your mister if you think that heavy misting was washing them down the brom leaf.
> Good luck, it worked for me!


I will try this today and keep a close eye. However, I really think I may have to try moving to an entirely different leaf as they decided to lay this time on the most vertically oriented leaf in the tank...which also happens to be one that touches the front glass of the exo, so it shakes a tiny bit everytime I mist/feed. That's the luck I have, planned on removing the pup on Monday...they give me a clutch on it Sunday.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

i tried to move their first clutch of eggs cause they laid it on the verical part of the brom by just laying it over on its side... they totally abandoned them


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

randommind said:


> I will try this today and keep a close eye. However, I really think I may have to try moving to an entirely different leaf as they decided to lay this time on the most vertically oriented leaf in the tank...which also happens to be one that touches the front glass of the exo, so it shakes a tiny bit everytime I mist/feed. That's the luck I have, planned on removing the pup on Monday...they give me a clutch on it Sunday.





motydesign said:


> i tried to move their first clutch of eggs cause they laid it on the verical part of the brom by just laying it over on its side... they totally abandoned them


That's what would worry me. Abandonment or even egg eating, thinking they are the competition's eggs. 
What about this. Hatch them yourself and deposit back into their viv. I have read that Pum tads will "vibrate" calling to the parents. They say that sometimes even unrelated parents will eggfeed another tad.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> That's what would worry me. Abandonment or even egg eating, thinking they are the competition's eggs.
> What about this. Hatch them yourself and deposit back into their viv. I have read that Pum tads will "vibrate" calling to the parents. They say that sometimes even unrelated parents will eggfeed another tad.


i somewhat have planned on this and also considered getting a pair of auratus to pseudo parent them and try feeding them thier eggs. i hear this can be very unrewarding and time consuming...


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

An unfortunate update....
I first attempted to slide the eggs further up on the same leaf as suggested earlier. I could tell instantly that this was futile, the surface is just too steep and gravity just too relentless. I decided I had to move the eggs to a more horizontal surface. I chose a leaf approximately an inch and a half away. So close in fact all I had to do was bend the original leaf a little down and to the side and they began to slide into place on their new leaf. (At the last second I decided to pull the last two eggs and once developed, introduce them to another clutch that is developing in hopes of them all being transferred. I will be sure to post an update when that time comes.) Once finished I misted everything down, closed the tank, and went to bed hoping for the best....well, I looked into the tank this morning and of the 7 eggs I relocated an inch and a half away...only 2 were left! There is no sign of a slime trail indicating they had slid off, I believe 5 eggs had to have been eaten!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

randommind said:


> An unfortunate update....
> I first attempted to slide the eggs further up on the same leaf as suggested earlier. I could tell instantly that this was futile, the surface is just too steep and gravity just too relentless. I decided I had to move the eggs to a more horizontal surface. I chose a leaf approximately an inch and a half away. So close in fact all I had to do was bend the original leaf a little down and to the side and they began to slide into place on their new leaf. (At the last second I decided to pull the last two eggs and once developed, introduce them to another clutch that is developing in hopes of them all being transferred. I will be sure to post an update when that time comes.) Once finished I misted everything down, closed the tank, and went to bed hoping for the best....well, I looked into the tank this morning and of the 7 eggs I relocated an inch and a half away...only 2 were left! There is no sign of a slime trail indicating they had slid off, I believe 5 eggs had to have been eaten!!


Bummer, sounds like they think there are new frogs moving into their territory. Gotta take out the competition!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

randommind said:


> An unfortunate update....
> I first attempted to slide the eggs further up on the same leaf as suggested earlier. I could tell instantly that this was futile, the surface is just too steep and gravity just too relentless. I decided I had to move the eggs to a more horizontal surface. I chose a leaf approximately an inch and a half away. So close in fact all I had to do was bend the original leaf a little down and to the side and they began to slide into place on their new leaf. (At the last second I decided to pull the last two eggs and once developed, introduce them to another clutch that is developing in hopes of them all being transferred. I will be sure to post an update when that time comes.) Once finished I misted everything down, closed the tank, and went to bed hoping for the best....well, I looked into the tank this morning and of the 7 eggs I relocated an inch and a half away...only 2 were left! There is no sign of a slime trail indicating they had slid off, I believe 5 eggs had to have been eaten!!


As an oddball question.. why didn't you tie a piece of fishing line to the tip of the leaf and use a sinker or two as a weight to change the angle of the leaf? 

Ed


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Ed said:


> As an oddball question.. why didn't you tie a piece of fishing line to the tip of the leaf and use a sinker or two as a weight to change the angle of the leaf?
> 
> Ed


well...that would be because you didn't plant that seed of ingenuity untill after I ruined everything! Seriously, that would have been a great idea and I will definately keep it mind if I ever find myself in a similiar situation. However, in this particular case it would have been a bit difficult as the tip of the leaf was actually touching the front glass. (It was that slip-up in husbandry that got me in this situation in the first place....lesson learned, no more slacking on my pup trimming!)


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

randommind said:


> well...that would be because you didn't plant that seed of ingenuity untill after I ruined everything! Seriously, that would have been a great idea and I will definately keep it mind if I ever find myself in a similiar situation. However, in this particular case it would have been a bit difficult as the tip of the leaf was actually touching the front glass. (It was that slip-up in husbandry that got me in this situation in the first place....lesson learned, no more slacking on my pup trimming!)


Sorry it just occured to me while I was sitting here thinking about it.... I can't think of everything... 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ed said:


> Sorry it just occured to me while I was sitting here thinking about it.... I can't think of everything...
> 
> Ed


I don't know why not, Ed, we all expect you to!


----------

